

Nature Vs. Nurture in Entrepreneurship - Stanford Roundtable - profgubler
http://ecorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=2434

======
dtran
Are there certain intangibles that every entrepreneur simply cannot be
successful without? PG has cited determination and toughness as two essential
traits that YC looks for in entrepreneurs. Vivek seems to argue that there
aren't any traits to you HAVE to have, but that most people, given the right
opportunity, can learn and grow into the right person to create a successful
company. I don't agree with this, but I do think it has some merit in that you
can't really tell how well someone will stand and deliver until you push them
into a wall, which you can't really do in any kind of formal interview process
or pitch. So how can you tell how determined or tough someone is?

------
profgubler
I love Vivek's analysis of a replicative entrepreneur vs. an innovative
entrepreneur. He and mark really go on it in nature vs nuture. I think VC's
have really created a matter of selection bias, but Mark makes a convincing
point as to why he doesn't go looking for specific demographics, but instead
looks at the idea.

In the end it sounds like VCs might want to go looking in new areas for
talent.

